# Question about diving the Oriskeny?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I created this thread as not to distract for the other one about the "O".

I really want to dive the Oriskeny since I have a boat now and it won't cost $162(approx) for a charter to take us out there, but some of my dive buddys don't really want to dive it because: we can't go to the bottom, that guy just died there, you have to go about 85' before you get to it, so our down time will be pretty short.

I guess I want to do it just so I can say that I did, but I don't want to waste the fuel if we can't see anything or what we do see is boring, soooo.........

What the first 130' like?

What is the viz like out there?

Are there any fish to shoot?

I'm sure I'll have some more ?'s as time goes on.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have never been down on the O but I know plenty of ppl that have and they love it. They shoot plenty of fish on the tower! There are alot of good videos on here and YouTube. I know several ppl that would rather dive the O then anywhere else. Stay safe!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would recommend diving the mighty o! Great dive with good vis and plenty of fish to shoot. Also a great place to see some large sharks. Let me know if You ever need another diver, Im always down to log some bottom time.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a really cool dive! If you have a great viz day, you can just about see the whole ship as soon as you get in the water. Unfortunately, I've only had 1 day like that out of the 3 or 4 times I've been there.

You reach the tower at about 80' if I remember correctly.
The flight deck now sits at about 145' to 147', so you really shouldn't be hitting the deck if you're following the rules.

The tower is huge, and there's tons of stuff to see on it. I've never had any luck shooting any fish on the O, but lots of people have. It's such a huge reef, and it gives the fish so many places to escape.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, it sounds like it should be pretty fun.

Are there bouys out there or do you have to anchor?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks for the input guys, it sounds like it should be pretty fun.
> 
> Are there bouys out there or do you have to anchor?


The bouys are subsurface.
If you roll over with mask and fins, swim down to a bouy and clip off to it... you should be able to spot them from the boat.
Shouldn't be any more than about 20' to reach a bouy.

Keep in mind, the bouys were placed by the various charter boats that regularly run trips out to the O, so if one of them shows up and you're on "their" bouy, the polite thing to do would be to detach and let them have the bouy.

Some of the charters out there will usually offer you the option to tie off to their stern if it's crowded.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have around 150 dives on the 'O'. I recommed that you go with a charter boat the first time. It will be fun and safer. I would dive the wreck once before you go out with your spearguns. That way you can do some recon before making a more complicated dive.

Don't dive deeper than your certification, experiance, and gear allow.

Your contingency plans should include (but not be limited to...) handling the following scenerios:
- When a big fish is pulling you down too far
- When a big fish is pulling you up too far
- When a big fish is pulling you too far from the wreck
- When a diver is seperated from the boat and floating on the surface
- Handling strong currents on the wreck and at the surface

This time of year the most likely fish you will shoot near the island are:
- Amberjack
- Almaco Jack
- Black Snapper

I have harvested the following additional species from the Oriskany:
- Cobia
- Warsaw Grouper
- Gag Grouper
- Red Snapper
- Scamp
- Spotted Hind
- Shovel-nose Lobster

We also occasionally see:
- Whale Sharks
- Sandbar Sharks
- Bull Sharks
- Silky Sharks
- Manta Rays
- Mola Mola


Do me a favor...spend a little extra money, recon first, plan well, and be safe.

Peace,
Bryan


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Buoys and the "O"*

Here's the deal on the bouys. They are privately maintained and they are first come first served, thought it is polite to relinquish your bouy to the captain that put it here. That being said, many have been hung, at great effort and expense over the last several years and every one has been cut off, some within 24 hours of being hung. At times there is only one, sometimes none to be had. It is sad that private citizens are willing to expend time money and effort to help maintain the structure of the ship and the safety and convenience of the visitors, only to be repeatedly ripped off by whoever the lowlife is that cuts the buoys. These buoys are hung with the full knowledge and permission of the USCG, US Corps of Engineers and the FWC/Escambia County. There is no reason for them to be removed. That's my rant. 
My request is, if you get to use a buoy, thank the captian who hung it. Second request, if you see someone cut a buoy, don't just shake your head and let it pass. Post the SOB's registration number here, and his name if you know it. 



FelixH said:


> The bouys are subsurface.
> If you roll over with mask and fins, swim down to a bouy and clip off to it... you should be able to spot them from the boat.
> Shouldn't be any more than about 20' to reach a bouy.
> 
> ...


----------

